# Axcaliber bits. UK



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

Did some one use this bits ?
Axcaliber Shop at Axminster Power Tools
I want to buy some, but someone told me that it might be a bad choice.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

tigerhellmaker said:


> Did some one use this bits ?
> Axcaliber Shop at Axminster Power Tools
> I want to buy some, but someone told me that it might be a bad choice.


Hi Dominik:

Somewhere around the forum is a thread on how to determine a good bit. Ask Mark, he'll be able to tell you how to find it.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, but Trend and Titman are much better, or try MLCS bits for better value.


----------

